

How Betty, who is 89, gets her news - rokhayakebe
http://www.melodyjk.com/how-betty-who-is-89-gets-her-news/

======
TimGremalm
An RSS-reader keeps the typography consistent and feeds often contain the
whole article including pictures. The downside is that is hard to add new
feeds to the RSS-reeder because the RSS-links is quite hard to find.

------
klarrimore
I use the usatoday android app when I have my contacts out. I find it to be
the easiest to read with limited vision.

